# It's finally here!



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I finally ordered and received my P99 9MM and I can't wait to shoot it. I've been spending the afternoon getting the hang of the AS trigger, but I've never held a gun that fit so well in my hand.

I'm hoping to get some range time tomorrow.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

brokenimage

Pictures please! And congrats!


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

Will do, I'm pissed I thought I would be able to sneak out of work this week to hit the range but I didn't have time. Weekends are crazy there so the best I think I can do is late next week. I can't wait to shoot this gun.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I love the P99/SW99 guns and own several in 3 different calibers.

The trigger will really smooth out nicely after break in.


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I was finally able to get out and shoot it today and have a few questions/comments. I did a field strip and noticed the slide spring is made of plastic. How durable is this and can it be replaced with a metal one? (Should it be replaced?)

I was a little surprised the recoil on the 9mm, my S&W M&P doesn't kick that much but felt good. I had problems with the first shot in Double Action, it was hard to determine where the breaking point so the first shot was a lot off target. Any suggestions to get use to it?


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm assuming you meant that the guide rod is plastic as opposed to the spring itself. The plastic rod bothered me as well, though I'm pretty sure it's more of a peeve of mine than any real functional issue. The guide rod simply holds the spring in place during disassembly. It takes no load at all during functioning.

That being said, it still bugged me enough that I purchased a Sprinco Recoil Reducer, which is made of stainless steel. My P99 is .40cal, and is a bit snappy. My primary reason in buying it was to replace the flimsy rod though.









Regarding the breaking point, if you have the AS (anti stress) trigger, it's a bit different than a traditional DA/SA setup. The first pull from a chambered firearm is light and long, as opposed to the light and short of the following shots. Decocking the firearm will give you the long and harder DA trigger. Takes a while to get used to.


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

MLB said:


> I'm assuming you meant that the guide rod is plastic as opposed to the spring itself. The plastic rod bothered me as well, though I'm pretty sure it's more of a peeve of mine than any real functional issue. The guide rod simply holds the spring in place during disassembly. It takes no load at all during functioning.
> 
> That being said, it still bugged me enough that I purchased a Sprinco Recoil Reducer, which is made of stainless steel. My P99 is .40cal, and is a bit snappy. My primary reason in buying it was to replace the flimsy rod though.
> 
> ...


Yes it was the rod I was talking about, if there is no load maybe I'll stick with it but would hate for something to happen rendering the gun unable to fire.

I guess I just need some more range time to get used to, I was accurate in SA just a few in off target in DA. It was fun to shoot that's for sure.


----------



## Graham88 (Oct 23, 2009)

I have had mine about a year now &#8230; and wish I could pick up a 2nd.!!!!
The feel of this gun in my hand is perfect !!!!
I personally have no complaints about any of the Walthes I have! 
Love it and the PPS!!!


----------

